
Writing serious Perl: The absolute minimum you need to know - dragonquest
http://www.netalive.org/tinkering/serious-perl/
======
chorny
He forgot "use strict;". And now OO Perl programming is better done with
Moose/Mouse or even MooseX::Declare.

